# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط Nokia 515 (RM-952/RM-953) Service manual

## mohamed73

Nokia 515 dualSIM RM-952_953 L1L2 Service Manual v1.0      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## احمد توفيق سيد

بسم الله ما شاء الله

----------


## dimalike

شكرا

----------


## mohamed nowar

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا

----------


## eslam salah

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Lamakkanjo

بارك الله فيك يا اخي

----------

